# new pup



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi i just got a new 8 week old lab 
i know how to teach him basic obediance but i have no idea on when to train him for hunting 
many thanks 
wilky


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

well a little update on my pup we named him bear (hes going to be BIG) he has learnt to sit and retrive comes and sits and lets you take the ball out of his mouth (i read this was good incase you wing a bird) he eats like a teenage boy but a whole lot smarter LOL in all hes doing good and getting spayed and second set of shots for his christmas present lol 
any ideas what i should work on for his training


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

wilky said:


> well a little update on my pup we named him bear (hes going to be BIG) he has learnt to sit and retrive comes and sits and lets you take the ball out of his mouth (i read this was good incase you wing a bird) he eats like a teenage boy but a whole lot smarter LOL in all hes doing good and getting spayed and second set of shots for his christmas present lol
> any ideas what i should work on for his training


Get him on birds s soon as possible. I've been training a young WPG pup and that has always kept her attention better than anything.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Wilky, get yourself the book called "Ten Minute Retriever". Also, check the Trading Post, I've got a vest for sale.

Scott


----------

